# Toys



## Modulock (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi- I have been married to my wife for more than 10 years. We are happy. I wonder though, if she is getting all she can out of our sex life. She married me as a virgin and I am an average man. She has no frame of reference-a very limited sexual resume before me. I am thinking about getting her a toy that would be large. I love her and don't want her to miss out on anything but at the same time I don't want to make myself obsolete. I have asked her about this and she ignores it mostly. She has never told me she was unhappy with our sex life. Thoughts?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Modulock said:


> Hi- I have been married to my wife for more than 10 years. We are happy. I wonder though, if she is getting all she can out of our sex life. She married me as a virgin and I am an average man. She has no frame of reference-a very limited sexual resume before me. I am thinking about getting her a toy that would be large. I love her and don't want her to miss out on anything but at the same time I don't want to make myself obsolete. I have asked her about this and she ignores it mostly. She has never told me she was unhappy with our sex life. Thoughts?


If it isn't broken,don't fix it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Modulock said:


> Hi- I have been married to my wife for more than 10 years.
> 
> ...She married me as a virgin and I am an average man.
> 
> ...


She is an adult. You have asked her if she has any desires and she said she is happy with her sex life.

Don't get a big toy, as it would be for you not her.

If you feel compelled to do something, sign up for a couples marriage workshop to help get the two of you better communicating. 

Why did I say that? Well because you are trying to communicate something to her and I will wager if you push it, she will not take it all that well.

Seriously, if you want a toy, get one for yourself. While you are shopping for it ask your wife to help pick it out and ask her is she sees anything she might want.

Good luck


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If she hasn't asked for one and doesn't seem interested when you mention it, then no.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

IF you both decide to get a bigger toy it will not make you obsolete but if she ignores it and doesn't show any interest then I wouldn't bother. 
You could always take a date trip to a toy store and take a look around, see if she wants anything (but I would take a pic of it and buy it online, usually MUCH cheaper) 
If nothing else a trip to the sex toy store is pretty fun and can give you both some ideas of things you may want to try


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> She is an adult. You have asked her if she has any desires and she said she is happy with her sex life.
> 
> Don't get a big toy, as it would be for you not her.
> 
> ...


This. 

If you really want to look, look TOGETHER. Find something for both of you that both of you want to try. Start off in the kiddie pool. Dont just push her off the super high dive by buying some giant dildo. i think my wife and most wives on here would gasp a collective WTF?! if that was the first sex toy presented to them.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I bought a little egg vib with a remote control. Wrapped it up and gave it to her on valentine's day. When she opened it I gave her a sly grin and said suprise I bet you wern't expecting that!

And she said......lets try it out.

I let her control the speed with the remote and we had fun!

Now we have a glass dildo and a few other vibs. 

I do think they can be addictive and become dependant on them. So use in moderation. Or not its up to whatever you decide.

She also got other presents that day.if anybody was wondering.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

It won't make you obsolete - especially so if you are using it on her. I would advise against 'big' unless that is something you know she may like. Most women are happy with average. Clitoral stimulation whilst PIV may be all she needs. Perhaps a small bullet for starters?


----------

